# Really nice opportunity



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Disclaimer: this is not intended as advertisement. I don't get a penny from Amazon for doing this. If I offend the forum rules, please feel free to delete this thread.

One that is considered the finest conductor of all time, in a incredible set, for a 1USD per CD.

http://www.amazon.com/Arturo-Toscan...UTF8&qid=1412183779&sr=8-1&keywords=toscanini

In my humble opinion, what a bargain!!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a great set. I have that. Another good bargain is the second Bernstein box. 80 CDs for a little over one UK pound a disk.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Leonard-Bernstein-Album-Collection/dp/B00LL4U1TE/


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I tried and couldn't find it:
Is there somewhere online where I can find the track listing of this Bernstein box? 

Cheers


----------

